# Motorhome Magazines?



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Please can anyone tell me what motorhome magazines are currently on the market and which would you recommend?

I notice the majority do not recommend the CC magazine! Is there anyone who has anything positive to say about them?

Thank you.

Jane.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I get MMM it's informative and a good read

Ohh!!! I don't work for them. lol

I guess asking which people prefer is a bit like asking which book should I go and buy.

Each to their own, some will like cc others don't. 
Why not buy a different mag each time and see which you prefer

Kev


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, Kev1. 

I have found a copy of MMM, what other MH magazines are there, please?


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

The best person to ask is your newsagent.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*None*

None.

I used to buy them. Until I found how out of date their data is and how they very often print the wrong information (Driving laws as an example).

MMM is the worst offender.

TM


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, Jarcadia. We only have a small shop in the village for papers, it was Morrisons that my husband eventually found a copy of MMM, and I was just wondering if there were any other ones!

Thank you Teemyob. I hear what your saying, we get that with certain motorbike magazines and stopped buying them regularly. 

Thank you for the replies.

Jane.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

You could try Practical Motorhome and Which Motorhome but I personally wouldn't bother,I think MMM is the best value for money,if you join the Caravan Club then you get their magazine every month free.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Personally I have just cancelled my MMM subscription as I found I was no longer reading it cover to cover as I used to (having said that I have had it for 3 years). I found it useful for hints on where to go (recommend campsites) and to get an idea of secondhand prices when looking for a Motorhome.
I have bought the last two issues of Practical Motorhome and find most of the adverts are the same (although there are less of them)
but this months article on the Limousin was useful as we are off there in a couple of weeks time.
Practical Motorhome are offering 3 issues for £1 delivered - visit www.themagazineshop.com/PRMO/MAG12P


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I have just cancelled my subscription for MMM having taken the magazine since 1989. I also stopped reading it from cover to cover and feel it is really dummed down. I think Dick Strawbridge was the last straw (forgive the pun).


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you Colpot & Grouch, much appreciated.

Jane.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Besides MMM magazine, there is 'Practical Motorhome' and also 'Which Motorhome'. The latter is published by the same company as MMM.

I'm sure there are one or two other minor titles, but the above are the three that are reasonably widely available in the retail market.

Your local newsagent would certainly be able to get hold of any of them for you, or you could buy them online.

The two big clubs - the Caravan Club and the Camping and Caravanning Club, each have their own magazines for members. And whilst the mags are not specifically targeted towards motorhomers, they do carry some editorial on the subject - usually in the form of a single model review in each edition.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Jane

I used to buy them all whenever I saw them, usually in a big supermarket or W H Smiths, then settled down with MMM for a bit then after about two years stopped buying them altogether. Once you get used to your mh the mags. don't seem to be either important or anything like as interesting. I still glance at the covers every month just to see if there are any articles of particular interest to me but even then buying them can be a huge disappointment when you inevitably find that either you know more than the person who wrote the article or the article is so badly written, poorly illustrated (especially with maps), and insufficiently referenced to act as a useful guide in the field. Two recent examples are articles on Normandy, which I know well and learned nothing, and one on Norway where I want to go and learned nothing! Similar reactions to virtually any article on Scotland means that I don't even count Scottish articles as even 'potentially interesting' even though I go there three times per year.

I think you will find MMM useful for a while, assuming you are fairly new to the game, and Practical Motorhome can be really good if they happen to feature guidance to something you want to repair, install or modify. Let us know what you think after a few months sampling them!

Happy travels!


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Dear MikeBeaches and Jagman,

Thanks for the info, exactly what I was looking for, much appreciated.

Jane.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Shame you live in Cornwall as I have hundreds of back copies of all the magazines mentioned needing a good home  
We live between southport and preston lancs


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

MEES said:


> Shame you live in Cornwall as I have hundreds of back copies of all the magazines mentioned needing a good home
> We live between southport and preston lancs


Yes, I've got a smal stock of back editions of MMM, and one or two copies of Practical Motorhome - about 25 mags in total I think. If you're in the Bristol area any time and we're around you'd be very welcome to them.


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, Mees for the very kind offer. I too wish I lived closer as I would certainly take you up on your very kind offer, pity too that postal charges are so horrendous!

Thanks also to Mikebeaches for your very kind offer too. If the motorhome I have my eye on is still on the market after the building work at home is finished and I can persuade my husband to take me to view it we may well be in your area, so hold that thought I may well yet take you up on that offer.

Thank you both.

Jane.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Motorhome Monthly Magazaine (NOT 'MMM') is totally free to read and view online and therefore worth a flick through I think. Looks great on the iPad.

www.motorhomemonthlymagazine.com/mhm-online/

Full disclosure: they're running a monthly feature based on our blog (www.europebycamper.com).

I personally prefer Practical Motorhome to MMM, we subscribed to PM when the £8 for a 12 month digital subscription was on and read it on the iPad also. It as a younger vibe to it then MMM and they don't seem to be in bed with the Caravan Club like MMM are. (Oh, and we're in PM too this month!)


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

We prefer Practical Motorhome too - less adverts than MMM.

MrWez


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you Addie & Mr.Wez.

I am a bit old fashioned despite having a computer, laptop and Galaxy Tab to choose from I actually like good old fashioned magazines, lol! I even write a long letter every month to my Mother in Law and two Aunts on those old fashioned things called paper and envelopes, but have to admit to sucumbing to typing instead of writing as my arthritis won't let me! 

Thanks, again.

Jane.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Mmm Magazines*

Hi, Lovesickferret, I also live in Cornwall,,,, near Wadebridge, I have several MMM's which you can have, contact me through here and you are welcome to them,, Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Stick to the MHF site. If you need it, the info is here. 

If the info isn't here, you don't need it.

Most mags are just about ads (not just motorhoming ones).

Who needs more ads?


----------



## lotte11 (Jan 29, 2012)

we buy MMM and Practical Motorhome . John prefers MMM but they have different things with them the new one i got today had which motor home with one or a guide to devon with another you can also get MMM from Pocket Mags to download to your computer.we are newbies so read them from cover to cover i like the tour bits john the technical stuff. i also buy discover touring which is published twice a year.you can learn a lot from other peoples experiences.   Janice


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Dick Strawbridge really put me off as well.......

I subscribe to MMM and usually read it when away on business. Too many adverts but hat is how it is nowadays


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you Lotte11 & Duxdeluxe.


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Mmm Magazines*



shedbrewer said:


> Hi, Lovesickferret, I also live in Cornwall,,,, near Wadebridge, I have several MMM's which you can have, contact me through here and you are welcome to them,, Jack & Patty, Cornwall


I sent you a pm regarding your kind offer, did you receive it?


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their input. 

We decided that as we are still in the early stages in the motorhome world and are still searching for our first MH we would sign up for a years subscription of MMM and we found a good package whereby we get 13 issues of MMM, 12 issues of Which Motorhome and a free gift of an Autoglym Valeting Case for £14.49 a quarter. By the time we come to the end of this "offer" we will hopefully have purchased our first motorhome and will be all set for years of adventures ahead of us.

Jane.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You just beat me to it. MMM's offer also includes free tea or coffee at Warners shows.
We have just bought a van after months of searching for the right van at the right price. The layout is more important than the make so we selected a number of vans with the layout we wanted, then searched the internet for dealers that had the models we wanted. The magazine ad's are usually more than a month out of date. 
We read that there are several dealers that leave something to be desired so searched for recommended dealers.
In the end we found a well recommended dealer with the van we wanted and are delighted with their service. Good luck with your search, the end result is well worth while.
Last suggestion: Go to a Motorhome show and see the variety of vans available.
Alan


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, Alan.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys 
Hope you find the vehicle you want
cos its a great lifestyle
Kev and Sue
x


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, Kev & Sue.


----------



## dianeandmike (May 6, 2012)

We prefer Practical Motorhome to MMM and members of ccc which sends you a magazine each month too! Hope this helps


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, Diane & Mike.


----------

